# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  jual beberapa koleksi dan barang lama di tawarkan kembali

## Jian Guo

Shusui ogata male 55cm 


Beni Kikokuryu male 46cm 


Asagi Ginrin female guarantee. pernah juara 3 di jkt akhir th. 45cm


Kujaku Ogata Ring Sangat Rapi Body Buesar female guarantee size 57cm 


Kohaku Sakai inazuma male 58cm 


Chagoi ginrin ogata male 58cm 



Nb: 5% buat koi-s

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## siunk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agus hg

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andriyana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ademilanforever

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## beclge

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## aie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## panoramix

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## roby.g.a

PM harga om. Tks

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bolukukus

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Leonard

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gunung sari koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mrbunta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indra gunawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

mau dong om d PM harga beni kiko sm kujaku...ato buka harga disini aja..hehehe

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## subhan_haris

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipaul888

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GTkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariadihs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## finefujikoi

boleh om... pm saya masing masing ikan mana au jodoh..... n kalo bisa no telp yang bisa di hub..... sms saya jg boleh,,, di 08161386663endo

----------


## hendronugikoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abahnasr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budi-pb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jian Guo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendra

pak PM harga dong, thx

----------


## roby.g.a

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andika12

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## vipera

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lnukman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

